# Admission at Texila American University



## OSHILIM ANTHO (Sep 14, 2011)

#confused Can I start the application now for medicine for the Jan intake?


----------



## stellanaisang (Sep 23, 2011)

HI for the american program track you can start in Jan for the normal track ( All years in Guyana) you ll start in march I think.. Just check with the university.


----------

